
Why Sweden beats other countries at just about everything - ramonvillasante
https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2017/01/why-sweden-beats-most-other-countries-at-just-about-everything/
======
savethefuture
Except maintaining a national identity, or maybe they are beating everyone at
losing that..

~~~
tdb7893
I don't understand. Can you explain what you mean?

